# Bucks for Bullets



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

If I had any ammo....maybe cash in.....?.....

http://citychurchinc.com/events.html

No question asked...?
Watch that van across the street...may not be what it says on the side.,


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i hear they have enacted a 30 round limit , so much for my idea of taking in 2 buckets of golden bullets and buying a new 6.5 rifle and optic.

30 rounds are they kidding I think there are that many rounds sitting on top of the drier that come out of pants pockets going into the wash


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> i hear they have enacted a 30 round limit , so much for my idea of taking in 2 buckets of golden bullets and buying a new 6.5 rifle and optic.
> 
> 30 rounds are they kidding I think there are that many rounds sitting on top of the drier that come out of pants pockets going into the wash


I'd be rich if I had any ammo....
Or in the ash tray in the trucks, console, .....coat pockets, change jar...Yup.
I thought is was just a sting operation....."Lets see your ID and sign here to get you money".

I think it was in Janesville, WI....they had a "You won a prize...come get your money"..to round up open warrants.


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

Dang, looks like the bucks are gone, but you can still get a turkey if you hurry!


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> i hear they have enacted a 30 round limit , so much for my idea of taking in 2 buckets of golden bullets and buying a new 6.5 rifle and optic.
> 
> 30 rounds are they kidding I think there are that many rounds sitting on top of the drier that come out of pants pockets going into the wash


Careful with that stuff up on the drier. It takes a long time, but if you ever expose an extruded powder to enough vibration to change some of it into more of a ball powder, you can effect accuracy, zero, and possibly even get enough to have pressure issues in some of your more potent bottleneck cartridges. Learned that carrying boxes of shells around in rattly old pickups.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

barnbilder said:


> Careful with that stuff up on the drier. It takes a long time, but if you ever expose an extruded powder to enough vibration to change some of it into more of a ball powder, you can effect accuracy, zero, and possibly even get enough to have pressure issues in some of your more potent bottleneck cartridges. Learned that carrying boxes of shells around in rattly old pickups.


Ya, know it would never gave that a thought.......
Seems to me kinda long shot?


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Several years in the floorboard of an old pickup going up miles of gravel roads locked in a plastic box will do it. Same gun, same loads, zeroed for those loads. Had a box in the house and the forgotten box under the seat. Found the under the seat loads, put one in and missed an easy groundhog, noticed some abnormal bolt opening resistance and a flattened primer. Decided to pull some bullets and weigh some charges, to find out why,noticed a difference in powder compared to fresh from the tap. Granted it was an oddball hyper 6 mil with aggressive taper, but it made me careful about what I subject my ammo to. You can affect seating depth on anything without factory crimp the same way, but that is more obvious. I try to rotate out my spare truck ammo now and try to avoid having it right on the floorboard. The powder in question was H4831 as I recall, but would have to look at my book to be sure.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

barnbilder said:


> Several years in the floorboard of an old pickup going up miles of gravel roads locked in a plastic box will do it. Same gun, same loads, zeroed for those loads. Had a box in the house and the forgotten box under the seat. Found the under the seat loads, put one in and missed an easy groundhog, noticed some abnormal bolt opening resistance and a flattened primer. Decided to pull some bullets and weigh some charges, to find out why,noticed a difference in powder compared to fresh from the tap. Granted it was an oddball hyper 6 mil with aggressive taper, but it made me careful about what I subject my ammo to. You can affect seating depth on anything without factory crimp the same way, but that is more obvious. I try to rotate out my spare truck ammo now and try to avoid having it right on the floorboard. The powder in question was H4831 as I recall, but would have to look at my book to be sure.


If you say so.......Never had a problem.
I shoot a lot of old, and I mean old, surplus ammo....shoots about the same as new loaded foreign ammo.
Difference is about 60+ years of being stored, shipped, stored, hot cold... banged around in the truck. You would think that it wouldn't fire at all?

Maybe don't use that powder?


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Powder has different burn rates based on kernel shape, including holes through the cylinder shaped kernels, size, and exterior coatings. Altering any of these properties alters burn rates. Altering burn rates can effect pressure and accuracy. Probably would not be noticeable in "old"military ammo. Larger bullet diameter, less aggressive shoulder taper, and some of it uses powders that wouldn't be affected.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Well, I most likely would not carry my target ammo around in the truck.....
I am just not seeing a reason for concern...
Your ammo ...do as you wish.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I don't keep anything but 22 and 12ga in the truck

but yes i have heard of powder degradation , form vibration but also form the heat of the truck in the summer

I did go count and while there is more than 30 pieces of brass on the drier only found 6 live rounds 3 22lr that probably went through the washer and 2 9mm


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I only carry ammo in the truck to the hunting site (s) stuff some in the pockets for the hunt. Return to the truck and put any unused ammo back in the box (I use the MTD plastic ones for rifle and pistol) Emptys go in a seprate box for reloading.
I carry shot shells in the factory boxes, get all I want at the sports man club free.

Once I get back home loaded ammo and empty cases are carried back down to my man cave and stored.

Never did see a reason to have boxes of ammo bounceing around in the truck or car to get kicked out and all the other stuff that could happen to loose ammo in a car/truck.

I also never seen a need for a bunch of extra ammo in the pockets while hunting. Pass shooting ducks is about the only time I carry a box or more in my pockets other than when shooting sporting clays and skeet.

 Al


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Not uncommon for farmers to need to keep shells and rifles in the truck. Enough things to worry with without carting a gun and shells in and out every day. Anything from nightime deer culling, shooting groundhogs, and crows in the daytime to an odd predator. I just make sure to keep them rotated out so nothing stays in there for anything approaching years. Instead of keeping a case guard box of fifty in there, which might run low and become forgotten under a seat with four or five shells in it, I am more likely just to grab a couple new stripper clips to throw in the console when I get low.


----------

